
A simple tool that turns a pure Python package into a single executable. - brownhead
https://github.com/brownhead/superzippy
======
brownhead
This tool is similar to others like PyInstaller and cx_Freeze. It uses a
simpler algorithm and is a lot easier to use thanks to the fact that it
doesn't try to deal with non-Python dependencies.

There's a video of me demoing the project in my portfolio at
[http://johnsullivan.name/projects.htm#superzippy](http://johnsullivan.name/projects.htm#superzippy)

